

UK MP's won't read your internet censorship letters - relequestual
http://www.clidus.com/blog/2013/8/17/david-cameron-is-going-to-censor-the-internet-and-he-doesnt.html

======
h2s
This is standard practice. MPs receive a lot of letters from their
constituents and it isn't practical to send individual responses.

As well, Amber Rudd and Damien Green are conservative MPs, so they can be
considered supporters of this proposal. I would hardly expect their replies to
do anything other than make positive statements about the proposal.

There's more to democracy than voting and writing to MPs. For example, in
light of the leaks about GCHQ and this proposed internet censorship, I have
started supporting Pirate Party UK. They are the only party with a
satisfactorily strong anti-surveillance and anti-censorship stance. Put your
money where your mouth is.

~~~
mindcrime
_I have started supporting Pirate Party UK. They are the only party with a
satisfactorily strong anti-surveillance and anti-censorship stance_

I don't find it spelled out in their policy manifesto, but I imagine that the
Libertarian Park UK would have a pretty strong anti-surveillance and anti-
censorship stance as well.

[http://libertarianpartyuk.com/policy-
manifesto-2012/](http://libertarianpartyuk.com/policy-manifesto-2012/)

In light of recent events, they should probably break that out as a separate
bullet point on their platform page and make it explicit.

------
noir_lord
These cretins will be out of power in less than 2 years (to be replaced by the
other cretins).

If we can stall, block and generally oppose this for 2 years the next set of
cretins will throw it out (they didn't think of it therefore it has to be
thrown out..good or bad) then we can start fighting their version.

Ain't democracy wonderful.

------
herghost
My MP (Jonathan Reynolds, Lab) is entirely content to play party politics over
the issue.

I wrote to him some years ago when Labour were proposing something very
similar, and he responded defending it.

I wrote to him again recently, now the Conservatives are in power, and funnily
enough he's moderately opposed to it.

~~~
scotchmi_st
While I agree that is a tad fishy, your stance also appears fairly cynical.
Maybe he just changed his mind. I don't think we give our politicians enough
slack for them to get better, which in turn means that they learn to bloody-
mindedly hold onto their stupid opinions, against the facts and reality.

------
timrogers
This is a typical example of a policy that is both pointless and ineffective.
The government is, for one, not clear on what the goal of the policy is.

If it's to thwart child pornography, that won't work because if you wanted to
view it, you'd just toddle off to your ISP and opt out of the filters.

If it's to stop children looking at pornography in general, that will fail
children/young people are smarter than people imagine at circumventing these
things.

This sort of thing gets proposed because it makes people think the government
is doing something to social problems, even if it is technically problematic
and won't really achieve the stated aims. I'm actually all for discouraging
the use of pornography because it is something of a scourge on society, but
this is not the way to do it. Education is.

------
voyou
They won't read them, but they might weigh them. The point of writing to MPs
about policies can't really be to engage with them in an individual debate,
but to form one tiny part of a mass of opinions which might persuade the MP.

------
mmcnickle
You're rarely going to get a personal reply to a letter to your MP. The sheer
volume of correspondence prevents it.

Your MP's surgery sessions are a much better place to bring up issues like
these. They're usually held every week and some don't require an appointment.
When I went to speak to my MP about this issue, I was seen in 20mins and had a
good 15-20min discussion.

------
MarcScott
My MP still hasn't replied to my letter, and the so called opposition in this
country seem quite happy for this to move forward.

~~~
keithpeter
OK, I'll try one to mine who is part of the opposition as well and see what
happens. I suspect that The Daily Mail are making the policy around the
Internet.

